# chucha



## jebstuart

Can someone translate this word into English?

Thank you.


----------



## XepC

It seems to be the female of "chucho", which is a way to call a disgusting dog. Could you provide us the context?


----------



## jebstuart

It was in a work of fiction; it seemed to be used as a term of endearment, or as a remark one would make to someone in a relationship ie: "my chucha."  It did not seem to read as an insult, or as a vulgarity.  I apologize to anyone who was offended.


----------



## XepC

OK, it could be used also as endearment. Originally it's a noun for a nasty dog but you can use it to say "hey, I _know_ she's nasty but I love her".


----------



## Maeron

It can also be a nickname for a girl or woman called María de Jesús. As such, it is not offensive.


----------



## Yael

in Argentina it's a word children use to mean female genitalia (or adults when talking to children)


----------



## jebstuart

I just googled the word "chucha."  The first item in the list of responses is for a link to some kind of art gallery in San Francisco (tiachucha.com).


----------



## XepC

In this case maybe it's the nickname that Maeron said. "tiachucha" seems to mean "aunt Chucha".


----------



## jebstuart

Thank you, everyone, for your help.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

El significado de "Chucha" varia de país en paiís, y según el contexto.
En Perú y Chile es un termino vulgar para referirse a los genitales femeninos (vagina). 
Y tambien se usa como una forma de expresión (interjección)  equivalente al uso del "shit" en ingles.


----------



## gisele73

Exactamente, como fsabroso puntualizò. En algunos paìses es un tèrmino vulgar para referirse a la vagina.
Al menos en el Perù creo que es la peor palabra (la màs vulgar) que existe para referirse a los genitales femeninos.

Asì que quedan advertidos, en caso algùn dìa visiten Perù, no se les vaya ocurrir decir esa palabra.

Gisele.


----------



## The Professor

_The word chucha in Perú like in Argentina and Chile as far as I know means the woman's genitalia the most closest word in English in its vulgar sense is _*"cunt"*[quote=jebstuart;509017]Can someone translate this word into English?

Thank you.[/quote]


----------



## kazijistan

It is true that this word is used as a "bad word" but it doesn´t means "female genital" only. For instance, if you are angry with someone and you don´t want to see him/her around, you tell him/her.: "Andate a la ........".
Obviously, it is not recommendable to use this kind of language.


----------



## dexterciyo

Bueno, creo que he rescatado algo de lo más recóndito del baúl de WRF...

Me gustaría puntualizar que, si no me equivoco, en Colombia "chucha" puede significar también 'hedor en las axilas de una persona'.

- *Tengo chucha*: Me huele el sobaco.

- *Tengo pecueca*: Me huelen los pies.

Me parecen muy curiosas estas dos palabras. Me pregunto si existe algo parecido en inglés, o si algún otro español sabe de otra palabra que se pueda decir para expresar lo mismo.

Un saludo,

dexterciyo


----------



## Sandriux

In Guatemala "chucha" means the female dog, but in a scornfull way, a street dog; or it's also used as a surprising interjection meaning something really good or bad like "Ala chucha que lindo!" or "Ala chucha que feo!


----------



## Jeromed

Dexter:

In Colombia, c_hucha_ is used for 'underarm odor', 'bad-vaginal odor' and, by extension, the 'vagina'.

_Chucha_ is also the local term for _zarigüeya (opposum, 'possum)_.  I have no idea how they smell, and don't know if there's a connection there.


----------



## Yael

Regarding smells, in Argentina "baranda" means body odor in general. As in:

"¡Qué baranda!" = "What a terrible smell (you have)!"
"Tengo una baranda..." = "I smell really bad"

Of course, it's a very informal and quite a bit vulgar term. And of course, the actual, "normal" meaning of baranda is handrail (in a staircase)


----------



## Fabes

Hi

Jeromed was right Chucha  in Colombia is the bad smell from you armpit (armpit), and Chocho or chochito (with O) (very informal and rude) is Vagina.

Salu2


----------



## Sandriux

jebstuart said:


> Can someone translate this word into English?
> 
> Thank you.


 
Chucha, talking of a female dog, a bitch.



dexterciyo said:


> Bueno, creo que he rescatado algo de lo más recóndito del baúl de WRF...
> 
> Me gustaría puntualizar que, si no me equivoco, en Colombia "chucha" puede significar también 'hedor en las axilas de una persona'.
> 
> - *Tengo chucha*: Me huele el sobaco.
> 
> - *Tengo pecueca*: Me huelen los pies.
> 
> Me parecen muy curiosas estas dos palabras. Me pregunto si existe algo parecido en inglés, o si algún otro español sabe de otra palabra que se pueda decir para expresar lo mismo.
> 
> Un saludo,
> 
> dexterciyo


 

En Guatemala para decir ¨me huele el sobaco¨ también se dice ¨me apestan las chilacas¨


----------



## ryba

Hello.



jebstuart said:


> Can someone translate this word into English?
> 
> Thank you.


 
A month before you asked it this thread was created (¡ay, chucha!).



Yael said:


> in Argentina it's a word children use to mean female genitalia (or adults when talking to children)






gisele73 said:


> Al menos en el Perù creo que es la peor palabra (la màs vulgar) que existe para referirse a los genitales femeninos.






Un amigo mío caraqueño me dijo que en Venezuela no es muy vulgar, entre palabrotas es más bien un registro intermedio-bajo.

Saludos,
chao.



ryba said:


> entre palabrotas es más bien un registro intermedio-bajo.


O sea, que es una palabrota "bajas calorías", nada muy grave, creo que me enredé un poco en esa frase.


----------



## Arrius

_Chucha_ besides meaning _ bitch _also appears to mean a (_foul) *stench*_, a (_dreadful_) _*pong*_ [the latter very colloquial] . These words are used for any fetid and repellent odour whatever its origin.  I do not think the anglophone  world has specialised terms for odours emanating from armpit or crotch, except perhaps for the expression _body odour_, usually abbreviated to _B.O., _and which can refer to the whole body.


----------



## kingduct

Jeromed said:


> Dexter:
> 
> In Colombia, c_hucha_ is used for 'underarm odor', 'bad-vaginal odor' and, by extension, the 'vagina'.
> 
> _Chucha_ is also the local term for _zarigüeya (opposum, 'possum)_.  I have no idea how they smell, and don't know if there's a connection there.



It is also used for both purposes in Ecuador. From what I understand, Opposums do not smell bad, and in fact have very tasty meat. I suspect that there are separate derivations for the uses, but really I have no idea.


----------



## Cabeza tuna

The Professor said:


> _The word chucha in Perú like in Argentina and Chile as far as I know means the woman's genitalia the most closest word in English in its vulgar sense is_* "cunt"*[quote=jebstuart;509017]Can someone translate this word into English?
> 
> Thank you.



In fact, iin CHile means Shit! and we used a lot, is slang , but s very common, for example you have a problem and say chucha!, again is like shit!


----------



## lordjavier

peru: 
-where the fuck are you? = dónde CHUCHA estás?
-what the fuck is going on? = qué CHUCHA pasa?
- what the hell are you doing? = qué CHUCHA estás haciendo?

crystal clear


----------



## antonio9

fsabroso said:


> Hola,
> 
> El significado de "Chucha" varia de país en país, y según el contexto.
> En Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua, México y Puerto Rico es un termino correcto para referirse a los Perros o chuchos,
> 
> México y Puerto Rico Chucho = Jesús
> Chucha = Jesusa
> 
> Guatemala, El Salvador, Honduras, Nicaragua etc. etc.
> Chucho = Perro - Chucha = Perra
> Chuchon perro grande y chuchona perra grande asi de simple.
> 
> 
> Chucha = genitales femeninos (vagina) bola de ignorantes
> no tienen nada que hacer que andan inventando tanta estupidez.


----------



## Colombiano1

En Antioquia, departamento de Colombia, la palabra chucha significa zarigüeya (en inglés opossum) que es un animal marsupial parecido a una rata grande que emite un olor nauseabundo para defenderse. También se usa como palabra vulgar con el sentido de vagina. También se usa como diminutivo o cariñoso de Jesús (chucho), Jesusa (chucha).

In some parts of Colombia, the word chucha means opossum which is a marsupial animal that looks like a giant rat and expels a fould odor when frightened.


----------



## johnnyemh

kazijistan said:


> It is true that this word is used as a "bad word" but it doesn´t means "female genital" only. For instance, if you are angry with someone and you don´t want to see him/her around, you tell him/her.: "Andate a la ........".
> Obviously, it is not recommendable to use this kind of language.



Well kazijistan, to understand an insult in a given language, you have to understand how that particular language works. For instance in peruvian spanish, if you answer an insult with other insult or similar, you cann't translate word by word (as happens in most of the languages). For instance, if you are furious with somebody you can say (in Peruvian Spanish style):
"Andate a la mierda," which means literally "go yourself to the shit" which in English doesn't have too much sense (I guess the nearest thing would be "fuck you"). Even more, I don't think that in English trying to insult somebody, you can ever say "go to xxx."  Such a thing simply does not exist in English, but in Spanish there is plenty of variation of that insult, for instance:

A common insult to tell somebody is: "la puta 'i tu madre" (=> 'la puta de tu madre' but with the contraction sounds better as an insult: "Your mother the hore"). A variation of that is: "Chucha 'i tu madre," in part because it sounds and it rhymes as the one before. 

By extension "Andate a la puta 'i tu madre." Roughly translated would mean, "go to your mother the whore." Or, "andate a la chucha 'i tu madre (go to the cunt of your mother), as "Andate a la mierda," are variations of the same thing: "go to that very disagreeable place."

In short, yes, in the case of the Andean zone (Peru, Bolivia, Ecuador, etc.), in every instance, chucha means cunt (and not used in children's environment in any case, as somebody mentioned is the case in Argentina) .



			
				antonio9 said:
			
		

> bola de ignorantes no tienen nada que hacer que andan inventando tanta estupidez.



Que paso con antonio9? Se le chisporrotearon los garbanzos?


----------



## ogeido

johnnyemh said:


> Even more, I don't think that in English trying to insult somebody, you can ever say "go to xxx."  Such a thing simply does not exist in English .



Well , maybe no native English speaker will say  " go to shit! ", but some do say " go to hell! " sometimes, which has practically the same nuance as " vete a la mierda " .

Also, I would like to point out that in Chile the word " chucha" has never been used as a synonym for " vagina" or female genitals as someone explained some posts above, that's flat out wrong .  

In my opinion , " chucha " is an extremely vulgar word that should be avoided by learners of Spanish ( in Chile) since it's mainly used by people who are or intend to be rude either to someone or in very , very informal contexts. As a matter of fact, I've only said it on very few ocassions, mostly when I was with friends at a party, for example, however, I really don't like it , even in informal situations so I don't use it anymore.


----------



## Judica

In Panamá- "Chucha" is used in the same manner as "Chinga" is used in Mexico. Its English equivalent is pretty much 'a colorful metaphor' based on the circumstances. 

I wouldn't use it in polite company.


----------



## yirgster

An old thread but ...

_Si el poeta está en París, no tengo a quién *chucha *repartirle cartas._​_-- Ardiente paciencia _(aka _El cartero de Neruda_) de Skármata​
In the story the postman, Mario,  no longer has work since Neruda has left to be Chile's ambassador to France. Mario's mother-in-law, and, surprisingly to him, his wife both get on him to get a job. In fact the mother has just told him: 

_-Cuando consentí que se casara con mi hija, supuse que ingresaba en la familia un yerno y no un cafiche._​
But as to the first sentence, *cunt *seems too strong for _*chucha *_and anyway unlikely as this would be said in English in this context. The translator chooses: _deliver the *damn* mail to._

It would be common to hear: _deliver the fucking mail to_. So perhaps that captures an equal degree of vulgarity to *chucha*.

As an aside, I always thought that the adjective and the noun were together. But here they're split between the verb. Is this normal? It's the first time I've ever seen it. Is _*cucha*_ modifying the verb?


----------



## Rocko!

yirgster said:


> _Si el poeta está en París, no tengo a quién *chucha *repartirle cartas._



Para mí, esa frase tiene equivalencia con _Si el poeta está en París, no tengo a quién *carajos *repartirle cartas._

...who the hell I'm going to deliver the mail to.


----------



## yirgster

Gracias, Rocko!

Yes, it seems obvious now: *chucha *was modifying *quien*.


----------



## Aviador

ogeido said:


> ... Also, I would like to point out that in Chile the word " chucha" has never been used as a synonym for " vagina" or female genitals as someone explained some posts above, that's flat out wrong...


I disagree. _Chucha_ is indeed a very vulgar way of saying vulva (not vagina) and it is used, though not as frequently as other terms.



yirgster said:


> ... It would be common to hear: _deliver the fucking mail to_. So perhaps that captures an equal degree of vulgarity to *chucha*...


Yes, it seems to me a very good translation.


----------

